
Scaleway offers 75GB of free Object Storage per month - celicaraptor
https://www.scaleway.com/en/object-storage/
======
celicaraptor
Hello everyone, i just got this email from Scaleway about their Object Storage
and i thought i would post about it here, since HN helped me choose my Object
Storage provider(Backblaze) before.

Disclaimer: I do not endorse any products of Scaleway, i am not even a
customer(i used to be though), i just thought it is a good deal and maybe some
people can share their opinions on Scaleway(previously Online.net)

